# peritoneal catheter



## churst21 (Apr 12, 2012)

does any one know if there is a cpt code for ligation of intraperitioneal catheter


----------



## koatsj (Apr 12, 2012)

What about 49428?


----------



## churst21 (Apr 12, 2012)

i thought about that code but it says shunt.


----------



## koatsj (Apr 12, 2012)

Maybe you might need to check with the surgeon. That is the only code I could find. Good luck!


----------



## churst21 (Apr 17, 2012)

thanks for the help


----------

